# should image be perfect out to very edge of image? having some edge wierdness



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

brand new benq w1070. throwing 13' away at the wall of a screen size of 138" I notice and it doesn't matter what size I size down to the left and right edge of the screen has about 3/8" of verticle lines that are funky looking then the other parts of the screen. the top/bottom edge are perfect up to the last pixel seen.

this normal?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would say it isn't normal. I looked at the PR review and no problem like you mention was observed. Does it do it with all sources? If it only does it say with your cable or satt source then I would think it would have something to do with that but if it does it with every source I would think it could maybe be a cable or PJ issue. Here is the review that I referenced. http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1070_3d_home_video_projector_review.htm


----------

